
How 2 Guys Built Power in 8 Months for Less Than $500 - xgibbousx
https://www.pixelsgaming.com/news/how-2-guys-built-power-in-8-months-for-less-than-500/
======
gregoryl
>> Leveraging their long-standing relationships with Mark Thimmig and Hunter
Decker of Esportz Network and Alex of Pixels Gaming, it allowed them to secure
a global partner with strong media coverage and a publishing partner with a
large network of over 50,000 streamers.

I suspect this is the primary reason for success.

~~~
breakintheweb
Also the 'less than $500' is misleading at best. I would understand not
factoring in time if it was built in a weekend, but it was two guys for 8
months.

~~~
xgibbousx
The team was frugal and did what they could on their own to arrive at success.
Less than $500.00 came out of their bank account and the time was spent
willingly.

